

How can I come up with worthwhile ideas? - davidspayed

I often find it difficult to come up with ideas of what to work on.<p>I've read many, many articles about finding startup ideas and such. I want to invest my time in something that could potentially gain popularity and generate revenue in the future (but not necessarily be a full-fledged startup). I realize the best ideas arise from a need in the creator's life, but I have been thinking for a long time and I simply can't find anything I can convince myself is worth creating.<p>So... any ideas or even a basic direction are greatly appreciated. I'm sure there are other people in this position as well.
======
janameri
One answer which comes from your own words is for you to first create some
kind of an idea generating and evaluating system with your own preferences.
Designed to solve your problem of "been thinking for a long time and I simply
can't find anything I can convince myself is worth creating". If you could
define what's worth creating for you with some parameters, then you should be
able to measure and compare different ideas better when choosing how to spend
your time.

